
Fewer Asians Need Apply - andrewl
http://www.city-journal.org/2016/26_1_college-admissions-discrimination.html
======
generic_user
> "Laying out a damning indictment that, in using race-based preferences
> rather than race-neutral alternatives to increase African-American and
> Latino enrollment, Harvard and the other Ivies have established quotas
> limiting Asian enrollment, the complaint asserts: Given what is occurring at
> Harvard and at other schools, the proper response is the outright
> prohibition of racial preferences in university admissions period."

These policies regardless of there original good intentions are completely
unfit for the United States in 2016, or anywhere else for that matter.

Asian immigration success should be something that is held up as an example
that others should strive to imitate. Instead it has turned into a horrendous
program of race based exclusion and discrimination for those who are trying to
be the best.

Its shameful and the ideology behind it is regressive and wrong. Superficial
racial quotas at the expense of denying some of our top preforming student is
not what America stands for.

